# Th13teen Ghosts Black Zodiac Chant



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone have or know where I can find the Black Zodiac chant from the movie Th13teen Ghosts?

-Stygma


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes...Me


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## Malachi (Jul 1, 2014)

*Black Zodiac Chant - Help!!!!*

Hey DeathTouch,

I was looking up the Black Zodiac sound file through Google and was unable to find it, I stumbled onto Stygma's posted question and noticed that a PM was sent and thus my research had ended. So I became a member of the HauntForum to ask for your help in retrieving this. Thanks for the help looking forward to your reply.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So you know, DeathTouch has not logged in to this site in almost two years (), so you may not get a reply.


----------

